# Doctor reduced dosage but still feel over medicated :( Anyone else adjust their own medication????



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

My TSH was .19 and my doctor told me to just reduce 1 .88mcg tablet in half on Sunday's only. I've been on this dose for 4 weeks and still feel like I have hyper symptoms: flu like, jittery hand, anxiety. I was thinking about reducing myself by another half tablet so then it would be:
.44 Sunday
.44 Monday
.88 Tuesd5
.88 Wednesday 
.88 Thursday
.88 Friday
.88 Saturday

If I start that this week or next I will actually be on that dose 6 or 7 weeks before I redo my labs. Anyone else adjust their own medication?


----------



## Indianrose (Oct 29, 2017)

I think you need o wait at least one more week before changing dosages, because T4 takes 4/6 weeks to go out of your body, so try to hold on.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Reducing another day is a good option for you, however, you really need to know what your FT-4 and FT-3 are because your TSH is running low with previous lab results that do not actually show you being over medicated.


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks both of you... I'll try to hold off. I just am to familiar with the jitteryness the anxiety can be caused by other things right now too. I'll get my labs in 4 weeks (2 weeks before I see my doctor). I haven't started the phentermine for weight loss as a side effect can be anxiety,and I've allready lost some on my own.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What might be happening is that your FT-4 is approaching or exceeding 3/4 of the range. When my FT-4 gets too high I definitely "feel it".

Your other issue is your FT-3 is too low.

You may also be building RT3 because of your continued low FT-3 and higher level FT-4 although, you have not yet reached 3/4 or above FT-4 so this may not be the issue at all and rather the feeling of not having a high enough FT-3


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

I cant believe that 88mg × 6days and 44mg day 7 increased mt TSH to the 1.36...I thought that the .19 was too low, but 1.36???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Most people aim for a TSH around 1.0, so you are closer to that now than before. But, keep in mind TSH is essentially useless.


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

I do have to repeat labs in 3 months and go back. Thank you Joplin.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

One thing consistent in your labs is the fact your FT-4 and FT-3 are in hypo range except for March 2017. Can you edit your dosages beside the lab results please?

You really need to focus your dosing from your FT-4 and FT-3 lab results and ignore TSH as antibodies can impact TSH. I for one run little to no TSH and need to focus on my FT-4 and FT-3 levels to adjust dosing.

You may be a good candidate for T3 hormone - Cytomel or Lilothyronine.



> Jan. 25, 2018 LABS
> TSH 1.36
> FREE T3 2.7
> FREE T4 1.3 RANGE SAME BELOW
> ...


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> One thing consistent in your labs is the fact your FT-4 and FT-3 are in hypo range except for March 2017. Can you edit your dosages beside the lab results please?
> 
> You really need to focus your dosing from your FT-4 and FT-3 lab results and ignore TSH as antibodies can impact TSH. I for one run little to no TSH and need to focus on my FT-4 and FT-3 levels to adjust dosing.
> 
> You may be a good candidate for T3 hormone - Cytomel or Lilothyronine.


I want to try that...I feel that way too, should I ask for it? I switched Endo.s and nobody mentions that at all


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My experience with 3 different endo's is that they focus on TSH for dosing so I quit going to Endo's for that reason.

I actually had a GP prescribe me Cytomel. They freaked out with my low TSH so I at one point was seeing 2 GP's and eventually found my current DO who thankfully ignores TSH and doses me by FT-4 and FT-3. I had the TBII test run and had elevated results which I used as my "No/Low TSH" excuse. It worked for awhile then eventually the 2 GP's wanted to lower my med's so I found a new doctor who thankfully worked with me.

It can take awhile to "educate" your doctor but I have found a GP or DO or for sure a Integrative doctor can be found who is willing to dose by the Free's.

While an integrative sort of doc is not usually covered by medical plans - sometimes the high up front cost to get on a T3 medication, ultimately is worth is because not you show up to an "in plan doctor" already on it with some history of success and all they need to do is refill prescriptions.


----------

